# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ DVD ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ

## yianni99

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΜΙΑ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ 4 ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΤΩΝ 4ΛΕΠΤΩΝ  ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΡΑΤΡΕΠΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ DVD ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 40 ΛΕΠΤΑ??ΔΗΛ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΤΩΝ 120 ΛΕΠΤΩΝ ΠΟΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ;;ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΨΩ ΕΝΑ DVD ΣΤΟ PC?

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## button

Ανάλογα με τι ταχύτητα υποστηρίζει το CD-ROM που έχεις και τι ταχύτητα έχεις βάλει ..

----------


## yianni99

> Ανάλογα με τι ταχύτητα υποστηρίζει το CD-ROM που έχεις και τι ταχύτητα έχεις βάλει ..



ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑ ΠΩΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ.ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΙΑ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ CD ROM ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΛΟ MAXELL DVD ΕΙΝΑΙ

----------


## button

Απο πολλά εξαρτάται  ο χρόνος εγγραφής αν δεν δω δεν μπορώ να πω ..


Και τι DVD θες να αντιγράψεις ?

----------


## yianni99

> Απο πολλά εξαρτάται  ο χρόνος εγγραφής αν δεν δω δεν μπορώ να πω ..
> 
> 
> Και τι DVD θες να αντιγράψεις ?



ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΦΗ DVD TAINIAΣ ΑΠΟ DVD CLUB  ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΖΗΤΑΕΙ ΚΩΔΙΚΟ ...,ΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΕΓΡΑΦΗ ΕΝΟΣ DVD ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ Π.Χ ΕΝΑΣ ΦΙΛΟΣ.
ΤΑ VIDEAKIA ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΕΤΡΨΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΕ DVD ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΠΙΚΟΛΛΗΣΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ?ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΤΟ DVD ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ?

----------


## jean

Για αντιγραφή απο DVD σε άλλο DVD υπάρχει μια επιλογή, στα περισσότερα 
προγράμματα είναι στην αρχή, που δηλώνεις τι εγγραφή θέλεις να κάνεις... 
π.χ. Ήχου audio, mp3, ταινίας, dvd σε dvd κτλ... ποιο πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποιείς?

αν δεν έχει τέτοια επιλογή, που δε νομίζω, μπορείς να κατεβάσεις ένα πρόγραμμα που να κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά, clone dvd ας πούμε,
ή να ακολουθήσεις τον ευκολότερο τρόπο, να αντιγράψεις τα αρχεία σου στον υπολογιστή και απο εκεί ξανά σε dvd...
εκτός και αν έχεις 2 dvd drive που δε χρειάζετε να κάνεις αντιγραφή στον υπολογιστή, διαλέγεις τα αρχεία κατευθείαν απο το dvd...

όσο για το υλικό των DVD Club, δε σου ζητάει κωδικό, απλά δεν αντιγράφετε... 
Βγάζει σφάλμα στην κρυπτογράφηση και στην αποκωδικοποίηση και τις περισσότερες φορές σου καίει το cd...
Υπάρχουν προγράμματα βέβαια που μπορούν να κάνουν το λεγόμενο "σπάσιμο" αλλά λόγο ορθής χρήσης του forum, δε μπορώ να επεκταθώ!! :Lol: 

*και μια παράκληση, αν δεν είναι χαλασμένο το caps lock σου, καλύτερα μη γράφεις με κεφαλαία... είναι σαν να φωνάζεις και κουράζουν! :Wink:

----------


## button

Γιαννη  Jean  δεν καίει το cd  αν προσπαθήσεις να αντιγράψεις! απλα δεν θα δουλέψει (εκτός αν έχει αλλάξει σύστημα)   
Γιαννη yiannis99 υπάρχουν αρκετά προγράμματα που κάνουν αυτό που θες εγώ π.χ. χρησιμοποιώ FormatFactory  είναι ενα software με πολλές δυνατότητες μετατροπής 

Τι έγινε όλοι Γιαννηδες μαζευτήκαμε :Lol:

----------


## jean

*Γιαννη  Jean  δεν καίει το cd  αν προσπαθήσεις να αντιγράψεις! απλα δεν θα δουλέψει (εκτός αν έχει αλλάξει σύστημα)*
-εννοούσα οτι γίνετε εγγραφή ημιτελή, με αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορείς να το ξαναχρησιμοποιήσεις γιατι δεν είναι πλέον άδειο, 
αλλα ούτε φυσικά μπορεί να παίξει η ταινία γιατί δεν γράφονται όλα τα αρχεία! Φυσικά αυτό ισχύει για τα προγράμματα που ξεκινάν κατευθείαν την εγγραφή...
Αλλα σε γενικές γραμμές, έχεις δίκιο γιατι πλέον νομίζω όλα τα προγράμματα, κάνουν επαλήθευση δεδομένων, με αποτέλεσμα 
να διακόπτουν την διαδικασία πρίν ακόμα ξεκινήσει η εγγραφή! 
Απλά αυτό το σκέφτηκα μετά την απάντησή μου! :Lol: 

*Τι έγινε όλοι Γιαννηδες μαζευτήκαμε*
-λέτε να είμαστε 3 απ'τους 45 ??

----------


## yianni99

> Για αντιγραφή απο DVD σε άλλο DVD υπάρχει μια επιλογή, στα περισσότερα 
> προγράμματα είναι στην αρχή, που δηλώνεις τι εγγραφή θέλεις να κάνεις... 
> π.χ. Ήχου audio, mp3, ταινίας, dvd σε dvd κτλ... ποιο πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποιείς?
> 
> αν δεν έχει τέτοια επιλογή, που δε νομίζω, μπορείς να κατεβάσεις ένα πρόγραμμα που να κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά, clone dvd ας πούμε,
> ή να ακολουθήσεις τον ευκολότερο τρόπο, να αντιγράψεις τα αρχεία σου στον υπολογιστή και απο εκεί ξανά σε dvd...
> εκτός και αν έχεις 2 dvd drive που δε χρειάζετε να κάνεις αντιγραφή στον υπολογιστή, διαλέγεις τα αρχεία κατευθείαν απο το dvd...
> 
> όσο για το υλικό των DVD Club, δε σου ζητάει κωδικό, απλά δεν αντιγράφετε... 
> ...



γιάννη καλημέρα!προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν μπορω να αντιγραψω το dvd στον υπολογιστη.δηλ να αντιγραψω την ταινία του dvd στον υπολογιστή και να παρακολουθώ την ταινία χωρίς να βάζω τo dvd στον υπολογιστη.δεν προσπαθώ να κανω αντιγραφη απο dvd se dvd.(πιο σωστα να αποθηκευσω την ταινια του dvd ston υπολογιστη)

----------


## agis68

για μένα είναι φυσιολογικό μόνο στη περίπτωση του χαμηλής ταχύτητας dubing....οσο για ταινιες απο DVD club που αναφερθηκε για κωδικό εγώ αντιγρφω πανεύκολα ανευ κωδικου και δουλεύουν αψογα με sub και τα ρεστα (μενου- κεφάλαια) με το CDBURNER....σου βγάζει μενου πατας COPY CD/DVD και το κανει, απλα του λες ποσα αντίγραφα....εχω αντιγράψει καμια 200 ταινιες χωρίς κωδικους....παλιά που δουλευα το DVD Clown ήταν εξαιρετικό προγραμματακι αλλά ήθελε κωδικούς (όχι σε όλες), και αργουσε παραπολύ στη επιλογή DVD to DVD....ενώ το CDBURNER (freeware) κανει περίπου 20-30 λεπτα για καθε κομματι.....

----------


## vasilllis

> γιάννη καλημέρα!προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν μπορω να αντιγραψω το dvd στον υπολογιστη.δηλ να αντιγραψω την ταινία του dvd στον υπολογιστή και να παρακολουθώ την ταινία χωρίς να βάζω τo dvd στον υπολογιστη.δεν προσπαθώ να κανω αντιγραφη απο dvd se dvd.(πιο σωστα να αποθηκευσω την ταινια του dvd ston υπολογιστη)



μπορεις να το κανεις,ή με copy paste.οπου σε ενα φακελο θα ριξεις τα αρχεια (audio-video ts) kai θες αλλο player για να το δεις (δεν τον θυμαμαι τωρα κανε μια αναζητηση ή μπορει και media player classic) ή με αυτα τα προγραμματα που σου προτειναν να κανεις αντιγραφη στον υπολογιστη και μετατροπη σε συμπιεσμενο forma οπου θα παιζει μεχρι και ο windows media player.
γενικα η εγγραφη dvd ειναι επιπονη αλλα δεν μας εχεις πει τη υπολογιστη εχεις,αν εχεις ενημερωμενα firmware και σχετικα ,τι λειτουργικο αν το dvd ειναι double layer,αν βγαζει σφαλματα οταν το διαβαζει και για αυτο αργει(δοκιμασες με καποια αλλη ταινια ή dvd writer?
γενικα παντως θελει απο 1λεπτο για καθε λεπτο και μειωνεται με την ταχυτητα εγγραφης περιπου 4χ δηλαδη 15λεπτα/ωρα(ισως τωρα να εχουν γινει και πιο γρηγοροι οι υπολογιστες.

Οπως του agis68.ανακωδικοποιηση εγγραφη double layer se 20λεπτα??????
πιο γρηγορο ειναι να ερχομαι σπιτι σου να τα γραφω αν δεν σε πειραζει.  :Smile: 
 :Smile:

----------


## agis68

> Οπως του agis68.ανακωδικοποιηση εγγραφη double layer se 20λεπτα??????
> πιο γρηγορο ειναι να ερχομαι σπιτι σου να τα γραφω αν δεν σε πειραζει.



κατσε ρε  Βασίλη θεωρεις πολλά τα 20 λεπτα δηλ για DL ?????  πάντα βάζω χαμηλή Χ8 ταχύτητα να δουλευει γιατι σε πιο γρήγορα παρατήρησα σπασίματα στη ταινία........εκτος και αν μιλάμε και εχεις υπολογιστή με 8GB σκληρό κανα Τερρα....τι να πώ!....εγώ με 2coreduo CPU με 3GB μνημη κάνω καλα τη δουλειά μου (για φορητό μιλάμε τώρα).....

----------


## vasilllis

> κατσε ρε  Βασίλη θεωρεις πολλά τα 20 λεπτα δηλ για DL ?????  πάντα βάζω χαμηλή Χ8 ταχύτητα να δουλευει γιατι σε πιο γρήγορα παρατήρησα σπασίματα στη ταινία........εκτος και αν μιλάμε και εχεις υπολογιστή με 8GB σκληρό κανα Τερρα....τι να πώ!....εγώ με 2coreduo CPU με 3GB μνημη κάνω καλα τη δουλειά μου (για φορητό μιλάμε τώρα).....




ΟΧΙ.
εγω θελω καμια ωρα για να το γραψω και οχι double layer αλλα το απλο.Αυτος ηταν και ενας λογος που παρατησα το αθλημα.Ακομα και με καινουργιο writer γλυτωσα και 10-15 λεπτο max.Βεβαια φορητο και εγω .
Για αυτο σου ειπα να ερχομαι απο το σπιτι.μιση ωρα να παω μιση να γυρισω αν γραψω δυο ταινιες θα εχω και κερδος  :Smile:

----------


## agis68

Α! έτσι  αλλάζει! εγώ κατάλαβα το αναποδο.....οποτε θες!!!

----------

vasilllis (26-06-12)

----------


## button

Δοκίμασε το FormatFactory μπορεί να σου πάρει πολλή ώρα άλλα το μετατρέπει σε ότι θες http://format-factory.en.softonic.com/
Δοκίμασε και το DVD shrick είναι χρήσιμο να αντιγράφεις τα DVD  σε DVD η αποθήκευση http://www.dvdshrink.org/

----------

vasilllis (26-06-12)

----------


## yianni99

ok παιδιά!σας ευχαριστώ όλους!!!!!!!

----------

